# Hagen Glo T5-HO 2x54w



## riverrat (Jul 14, 2005)

I think someone that had a 55 I was reading about lately was running 2 x 54 T5HO and was happy with that lighting. If you use the search function on the website you maybe able to find some answers. 

If you have budgeted 400 for lighting and are wanting a T5HO fixture you could look at http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5...-Output_Fixture_with_Bulbs_by_Sunlight_Supply it comes with 2 cords so you could run 2 bulbs at once or 4 bulbs at once . This gives you the option to have a burst of high light for a limited period of the day. 

Just a thought.

If you are considering any kind of light. There are many options including power compacts and medal halide. 

This being said I have seen a few people say that they liked there Hagen Glo lights. You could search for this to using forum search feature. 



Good luck
Dave


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Or get it from this site and save lots of money.

http://www.carolinareefs.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2_21&products_id=4


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

It all depends on what your planning to plant and how far your wanting it to grow out.

108w T5 Tek over a 55 is fine for many plants if not all. But once the things get settled the grow out turns into a tank buster and creates shade for other plants.

I have to beat back the crypts from over shadowing my foreground plants.

If you let most swords grow to fill potential they will eventually take over the scape. Shading with any about of light becomes a factor.

Although I have said it many times before I wish to have a four bulb fixture over my 55. It's probably best I don't. :icon_wink 

Welcome to TPT!


----------



## riverrat (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow....nice price epic


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

riverrat said:


> Wow....nice price epic


Master of the good online deal!


----------



## riverrat (Jul 14, 2005)

I am seriously having a hard time not ordering the 3 footer I have been wanting for 8 months now!!! Wife is sleeping also :help: oooo temptation!
:biggrin: 

Sorry to jack your thread Eth!



Blasted!!!! After running it through all the way to checkout the shipping is not included in that price. I thought it sounded like it was. Well reefgeek is 2 bucks cheaper. At least for the 3 footer with lamps. BLASTED! :icon_frow 
At least the wife will be pleased. For now! muhahaha :icon_twis
I shall have one!


----------



## Eth (Jan 28, 2008)

Heeh no worries about the threat hijack. I have transitioned from planted tanks, hydroponics, aquaponics, reef tanks, and now back to planted tanks again for the second time. I did use the search function, but I only found people using the smaller size T5 units, and one person possibly going from a single linear T5 54w into dual 54w T5 HO. 

Ok so most people either recommend 2 or 4 x 54w HO T5's, so 6 x 54w should be out of the question. My last reef lighting system consisted of 4 x 250w HQI Metal Halide and 4 x 110w VHO on icecap ballasts on a 90g, so I'm used to having lots of light. 

I would just rather have more light than less light, to be on the safe side. I really don't have an aquascape plan, so I'm going to do some research on that next. I just wanted to cover the equipment side of the tank before I order any plants on impulse and have them suffer in an inadequately lit tank.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

If your set on the 55g tank then 4 bulb would be max. You will end up running two the majority of your photo period but will have plenty to kick the high light living plants some love with the second two.

Ive seen 100+ gallon planted tanks running on a 4 bulb T5 fixture.

If you have an option g0 for a 75. Or better yet buy my 55 so I can get a 75.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

I run 2 sets of 2x54 hagen glo sets over my 120g. I find them very nice. Much better than CF lighting. I don't seem to have an issue growing much.


----------



## Eth (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the quick replies and welcome!

I'm the king of overkill for anyone who knows me. TBH, this 55g is a test to see whether this plant craze is a phase for me, or if I'm in it for the long haul. I may very well get a larger tank, but I want to try my hand at a managable tank size before I go bigger.


----------



## Eth (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, I did look in the box, and the dual 54w Hagen GLO HO T5's don't have individual reflectors. Exactly how much light am I losing in this type of system vs. a Tek light with individual reflectors from Sunlight Supply? The parabolic arc looks to have enough clearance for adequate restrike, but I don't really have any referent one way or another on reflectors.


----------



## Eth (Jan 28, 2008)

Eth said:


> Exactly how much light am I losing in this type of system vs. a Tek light with individual reflectors from Sunlight Supply? The parabolic arc looks to have enough clearance for adequate restrike, but I don't really have any referent one way or another on reflectors.


I received an e-mail response from Hagen about their single vs. dual T5 HO and this is what they said:



> Two separate Glo T5 single lighting fixtures, will provide approximately 20% more light emittance than one Glo T5 double lighting unit. You are correct, individual reflectors are more beneficial, but couldn't incorporate individual reflectors in the double units. Unfortunately, we are not in the process of developing a double Glo fixture with individual reflectors, but I will pass your request along to our Product Development Department for consideration. You may try installing a second reflector in the double unit, but how you install it will be at your discretion, as the unit was not designed to hold additional reflectors. I hope this information helps.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm surprised they are not trying to compete a bit more with Sunlight Supply in this regard.

Although this is a cost effective fixture your tank is not going to see the full benefit these bulbs can provide without reflectors.

Shame that they aren't looking at the market and making a sub standard product.


----------



## Eth (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, it's not exactly sub standard. The parabolic reflectors used in the Hagen single fixtures and retro kits are still pretty nice. I've heard some people buying the single 48" fixtures in the $50-75 range, which comes out to $200-300 for a 4 x 54w units using single reflectors. That's still pretty cheap, although there's no on/off switch and it doesn't look as good as an integrated unit that houses all of the bulbs + reflectors.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Well sub standard may be a little harsh. It just seems strange when having a single bulb fixture with and a double without. They aren't doing themselves any favors.

Guess it all depends of the intended use.


----------



## Eth (Jan 28, 2008)

I guess Hagen just isn't reaching the hardcore enthusiast group, which is a niche market in and of itself. Perhaps the R&D to manufacturer independent reflectors for a small market who demand efficiency isn't worth the production cost and overhead. 

Either way, the single fixtures are still nice, and the double lights with shared reflectors aren't garbage...just 20% less efficient than it could be.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I was looking around lastnight at all in one nano reef aquariums, one that was otherwise quite nice came with a T5 HO fixture where the bulbs were practically touching each other, so close that they probably ought not have even bothered to put a reflector of any kind behind them. Now that fixture was sub standard... I'd even call it garbage.

There is competition for the Tek, but the problem is it seems anybody that asks about something like the Current "Pro" T5 fixture has that idea immediately shot down and they're told to get the Tek, simply because of reputation -- or fear of a fan or two. I'd find it hard to want to compete with Tek if I were head of a lighting company.


----------



## Eth (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, Sunlight Supply has a pretty long standing reputation in the hydroponics and aquarium lighting industry. It's just that the cost of this hobby may not be as expensive as other ones. 20% increased cost for a better product may not break the bank for a $200 light, but in the end, it just depends how much disposable income we can afford to justify buying a better product for more money.


----------

